

Beloved Pets Everlasting?  - ksvs
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/01/garden/01clones.html?_r=1

======
geuis
Hmm, its requiring me to register and login to read an article? I thought the
major news sites were past this childish mentality.

~~~
kirubakaran
bugmenot.com

